# "Service Engine Soon" light & Low Octane correlation?



## F16er (Sep 27, 2004)

Due to (painful) circumstances, I ran a tank of 87 Octane gas in my 2001 330Ci and soon after got the Service Engine Soon light. I'm assuming the gas is the culprit, and also wondering if folks have had luck with their own error code readers/resetters. Not sure how I get that thing reset without dropping too much money at a dealership (warantee expired). Thanks!


----------



## papidog (Mar 20, 2004)

Peake Research tool

http://www.peakeresearch.com/products.htm

I can't remember where I purchased mine, Turner Motorsport or BAV AUTO.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

eboeve16 said:


> Due to (painful) circumstances, I ran a tank of 87 Octane gas in my 2001 330Ci and soon after got the Service Engine Soon light. I'm assuming the gas is the culprit, and also wondering if folks have had luck with their own error code readers/resetters. Not sure how I get that thing reset without dropping too much money at a dealership (warantee expired). Thanks!


 There should be no correlation between running 87 octane gas and the SES light. The computer should be able make adjustments to prevent any issues.


----------

